# Anybody still squirrel hunting?



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I was out yesterday doing some late season deer scouting, and notice the squirrels are in mating mode. Lots of chasing. Just wondering if anyone is still squirrel hunting. It's a good time to do it. On a side note, I bought an Instant Pot last month and decided to cook several squirrels last weekend. I cooked them on high pressure for 35 minutes and they turned out fantastic. Best tasting and tender squirrel I've had in a long time. I need to stock up on them before the end of this month.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm still shooting squirrels...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Had a good day Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Good looking squirrels anyone use an air rifle for them ?


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are some nice fox squirrels Chadwimc!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son and I got 3 fox squirrels and a 4th that looked like a cross between a grey and a fox this past Sunday. 

The 3 fox squirrels were part of a group of six all chasing each other around. We couldn't continue following the remaining three, as they got onto someone else's property. Otherwise, I am sure we could have got some more. Still, 4 is plenty and we were happy with that and to have a nice morning to hunt without freezing our butts off.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Sammy Bixler said:


> Good looking squirrels anyone use an air rifle for them ?


My buddy hunts them out of his backyard, which consists of an acre of mixed hardwoods, with a Crossman Nitro Venom .22. His average shot distance is between 15 and 20 yards. He's very successful at it. Do you use an air rifle?


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

No i have been considering getting what just didnt kmow what was a good one. Or people success with them.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

G-Patt said:


> Those are some nice fox squirrels Chadwimc!



Pffft!!! Those are babies...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I found a new technique. They don't even look up when a boat eases into the edge of the woods. When they see a horse on the water, they come right up to ya going "...What the heck..."???


----------



## Tunny (Sep 10, 2008)

Hunting them every weekend , this is my favorite time of year to hunt them , season ends end of month then I will head to Michigan for their season , it does not end until bend of February.


----------



## Tunny (Sep 10, 2008)

Deerman 94
I use a Benjamin marauder .22 with a 4-12 vortex . I maybe selling it due to the urban areas I used to hunt is now being developed. I also have a scuba tank for filling , if interested read about the marauder and look at YouTube review and if interested pm me.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

chadwimc said:


> I found a new technique. They don't even look up when a boat eases into the edge of the woods. When they see a horse on the water, they come right up to ya going "...What the heck..."???
> View attachment 288023


That is a classic photo!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a pellet rifle from time to time. I got three today. I shot four, but one got away. I started cleaning, then remembered to snap a pic. Benjamin in .22 seems to do the trick...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I also use a .22 rifle. Anything that's legal and appropriate...


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

Took a few last week with an old single shot H&R 16 gauge. Love the late season squirrel woods.


----------



## Tunny (Sep 10, 2008)

chadwimc said:


> I also use a .22 rifle. Anything that's legal and appropriate...
> View attachment 288137


----------



## Tunny (Sep 10, 2008)

Chadwimc
Bought one of those savage .22 like yours really like it going to get same model in . 17 also


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Tunny said:


> Chadwimc
> Bought one of those savage .22 like yours really like it going to get same model in . 17 also


With that can on there, I get "Click"... "Thunk"...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Had a good day Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant you shoot the head? on second thought, i've seen you shoot.... 

I always try to go the last day of the season to an area out north of mosquito. but I know where a black one is in Vienna I might try for this coming week.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

This guy was in a tree 8 feet from me and chattered for 20 minutes before I walked away. I could not shoot because he would have just fallen over into the top of the hollow tree. That was last weekend. Going out today to the same woods.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

"CLICK"... "THWACK"...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

More "CLICK"... "THWACK" today...


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

feist treed one today,only track I seen.piedmont lake area.


----------



## Tunny (Sep 10, 2008)

Hunted this morning shot 3 seen 9 going out tomorrow for last time in Ohio this year , start hunting Michigan soon. Going to send letter to DNR proposing to extend our season to end of March like Michigan, any comments ?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tunny said:


> Going to send letter to DNR proposing to extend our season to end of March like Michigan, any comments ?


With the number of squirrels and the lack of squirrel huntersI I certainly see no reason to not continue hunting atleast until the end of Feb.
Ky( and other states) has a spring season after turkey season and I always thought. Ohio should give that a try also. 
Odnr seems reluctant to try new things.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

More. Running out of time...


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Tunny said:


> Hunted this morning shot 3 seen 9 going out tomorrow for last time in Ohio this year , start hunting Michigan soon. Going to send letter to DNR proposing to extend our season to end of March like Michigan, any comments ?


I like the idea of extending it through February, ending at the same time as rabbits. Like garhtr says, I don't think their numbers are in any danger, and there's really not a lot of people who hunt squirrels (they don't know what they're missing).


----------

